# New Spirit Ball



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Found this weekend at BedBath & Beyond $39, also at WalMart $35. Great sound and colors, very natural movement. They're going fast supposedly. Can't wait to try out.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I saw a display one at Michaels but all sold out. I want one sooooo freeekin badly. It looks amazing.

The one at Michaels had a womans face like a tarot Reader.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I snagged one at Michaels with a 40% off coupon a few weeks ago. I'm probably going to hack it into a fortune-telling machine idea I have brewing. I'd like to build it into a box with a glass front and a coin slot. The TOTs will get a plastic coin in their treat bags and can then deposit the coin into the coin slot for their fortune.

Too many ideas and no time to implement them for this year.

The animation on the gypsy one is pretty good. It looks really good in the dark. The only "problem" I have with it is the lights that light up the eyes also show through the skin on her face a bit. Definitely worth the $35 for it though.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow cool spirit ball and awsome idea z


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Someone buy me one. Or the big blow up haunted castle that Sam's has.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I snagged the michaels one with a 50% off coupon, thanks to the help of the manager pulling one for me when the truck came in. Zombie's right about the lights for the eye's lighting the face also, but I'm gonna try to fix that. Another idea is to cut the internal speaker and connect an external pair of powered computer speakers. The one pictured above looks like it is from the same series as the gypsy lady one sold at Michaels. Good luck!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Saw these at Home Depot too


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Those are made by Gemmy. They have a number of different versions of it. They are all shown on:

www.gemmy.com

Zombie F... check out the Gemmy website because the idea you are talking about is already made. Here's the link:

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28170&subCatId=68&parent=41

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Zombie F... check out the Gemmy website because the idea you are talking about is already made. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28170&subCatId=68&parent=41
> 
> Hope this helps.


Not quite what I'm gonna do, but along those lines. The thing I plan on making is going to be large, like a stand-up arcade machine. I'll probably paint the outside of it to have an old carnival arcade feel to it and adorn the inside with wisps of fabric here and there to give it a "gypsy" feel.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I found some reference material on the coin operated ones..

http://www.pinballrebel.com/fortune/fortune.htm

http://www.thehorrordome.com/HDSHOPPINGPROPS/HDSHOPPINGFORTUNETELLERS.htm


----------

